# New to subdivision snow contracts



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

HI all,

I want to reach out to you all who have more experience in the subdivision and HOA snow removal market. I am traditionally a commercial lot guy, but I have a lead on this HOA. I would like your feedback on what a contract like this would price at for an annual basis. ...7 months. This is located in Denver CO. We got 50-55" total the last 2 years.

--Here are the details:
-2" trigger on walks and driveways
-4" trigger on streets
-NO ice melt products on streets, walks and drives only as needed
-There isn't much room to push the snow, so any event over 8" (requiring skid and or loader time) is billed additionally for ALL of the snow accumulated over 8".
-Snow totals (when adding accumulations for events over the min trigger of 2") of more than 36" for the season are billed additionally.
-All additionally billed is based on T&M.

I am guessing for a 4"-5" event; working this with 3 trucks, 1 ATV, 3 blowers, and 10-15 shovelers.

I am interested in your feedback (other than saying to run the numbers) as to what you think this should be priced at.

I REALLY appreciate your input!!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

How many units are in this complex?


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

TCLA;1641901 said:


> How many units are in this complex?


I believe 347 total. You can see to the south west 1/2 is made up of patio homes. The other 1/2 is town homes.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

So you won't be doing ANY deicing, plowing or shoveling whatsoever on ALL accumulations under 2"?

And no chems on streets, walks and drives..."only as needed"? Who makes the call on when this is "needed"?

Those specs just do not compute.


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

TCLA;1641910 said:


> So you won't be doing ANY deicing, plowing or shoveling whatsoever on ALL accumulations under 2"?
> 
> And no chems on streets, walks and drives..."only as needed"? Who makes the call on when this is "needed"?
> 
> Those specs just do not compute.


You are correct with the statement we will not be performing any services under 2".

When it hits 2" we will work, and spread ice melt as needed at our discretion.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*I would reconsider*

With limited or no deicing you are allocating a lot of equipment and labor for none of the good stuff. (ice melter)

Without saying run the numbers; you will need to know linear feet of walks and lane miles to come up with an accurate estimate. Then do the math on production time based on the size of your equipment and the experience of your operators. That number can then be multiplied by your cost per hour for each service being offered. That is the only way to do it right.

Good luck!


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

I would love to have lower tollerance than 2". But that is not the case. When it snows 2" we will plow and apply ice melt products. Until it hits the trigger depth we don't work.

...I'm sure there are others of you that have the same type of trigger depths?


----------

